# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  got someones acc for free o.O

## tvl

hello ,
today someone told me his rs acc info.
it's a high skilled char but i'm lvling my own.

what should i do with it ? because i don't have the emai pass where it is connected to so he can always take it back.

----------


## Laykith

Give it back.
Unless he wanted you to have it but then you could ask him to change the email.

----------


## tvl

he just yelled it out in chat so first that logs in can play

----------


## WaowWille

He is probably doing this so people can level up his character and when he decided to start play again in a few months it's highly skilled  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ephalis

Yep, he'll just recover it.

----------


## zxzwa

Use it for evil.

----------


## bestBotter

Just share it as well  :Big Grin:

----------

